# Cool apps



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Do we have a cool apps thread yet?

Well here's one my brother told me about

bubble level (there are many of them)


I loaded one yesterday and just today I had a thermostat to reinstall (after papering BEHIND it) and it was poop load easier than digging out my torpedo. 

Also, and I know others do this, instead of writing down which wires went to which terminal (it was heat and AC) I snapped a pic.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I have one called Abby Business Card Reader. Take a pic of the business card and you have the option to save it to your contacts. 

Stream TV pro (paid version) watch almost any tv channel or movie channel (it works pretty dang good) and

google voice+ (our business # is a google # we have the option to either choose to call from our cell # or google # (depending on choice will depend on what shows on caller ID)


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

how about "scanner pro" ?

Makes a pdf of anything you take a picture of. Using it on an iPad is a LOT better quality than iPhone or iTouch

Also, did you all know that Dragon makes a very decent FREE voice to text for those devices without Siri ?


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

"Measures" iPad app. Draw measurements over photos.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> Do we have a cool apps thread yet?
> 
> Well here's one my brother told me about
> 
> ...


 
good lord, you have one of those new fangled "smart" phones?????????????????


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I would have bet money that Bill's still rocking the Zack Morris brick.  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> good lord, you have one of those new fangled "smart" phones?????????????????


HELL NO! I bought Jake's iTouch when he migrated to a Galaxy 5.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I would have bet money that Bill's still rocking the Zack Morris brick.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


And you'd be virtually correct. Mine's a five year old Pantech Reveal


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

They make apps for that still?


Sent from my RM-820_nam_att_100 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> HELL NO! I bought Jake's iTouch when he migrated to a Galaxy 5.


you mean he actually paid for it:blink:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Hines Painting said:


> They make apps for that still?
> 
> 
> Sent from my RM-820_nam_att_100 using Tapatalk


NO, I don't think apps were ever made for that phone. I use 'em on the iTouch


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Hines Painting said:


> They make apps for that still?
> 
> 
> Sent from my RM-820_nam_att_100 using Tapatalk


 Tetris


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

PressurePros said:


> Tetris


nah that's too advanced, Snake is more like it. :yes:


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Rbriggs82 said:


> nah that's too advanced, Snake is more like it. :yes:


 
Snake bite? That and Oregon trail is all I can remember from computers in school.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Jmayspaint said:


> Snake bite? That and Oregon trail is all I can remember from computers in school.


The old school Oregon Trail on big floppy disk was the best!


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

If they made Oregon trail or number munchers for windows 8 I would buy them both without hesitating!


Sent from my RM-820_nam_att_100 using Tapatalk


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Hines Painting said:


> If they made Oregon trail or number munchers for windows 8 I would buy them both without hesitating!
> 
> 
> Sent from my RM-820_nam_att_100 using Tapatalk


many legacy games can be loaded on a modern machine and played with DOS Box. My fave was Pinball Fantasy (no relation to Kim Fantaci :whistling2. It's so great having it available

I think there are a number of legacy sites where most games are available


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Kids these days! Spacewar.



EDIT: just found that there are multiple Spacewar apps. Whee! No more punch cards!


----------



## Professional Painter (Mar 15, 2014)

Hello, just a friendly heads up. The level bubble is a good app but you have to make sure that your phone is perfectly level when calibrating. Also, a good jarring or drop of your phone can throw the calibration off. 

This app can be very user friendly for hanging thermostats, pictures and the like. When it comes to installing (for example) a shower door? Yeah, you might want to take the time to get a real level.

The app that scans bar codes and offers other competitor's pricing is one we use often. We have another one that can "read" text on whatever has text and print it out for you instantly, so you can send it via e-mail, text or add it to the cloud to be seen instantly by all employees within the network. 

Professional Painter


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

You are forgetting galaga...And of course Carmen Sandiego


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

driftweed said:


> You are forgetting galaga...And of course Carmen Sandiego



Galaga was probably my favorite. 

Pro tip: go for double ships right off the bat.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

We have a local dump of a laundrymat that still has the galaga arcade machine. I have only managed to barely break the top ten.

It never resets the high score, & there are some ungodly scores


----------



## Professional Painter (Mar 15, 2014)

Just got the developers version for the Nokia Lumina phone. If you don't have Cortana, get her. This has got to be the best app so far. I ask her (using voice command after touching one button) where the nearest Home Depot is and on one screen within a second I get the following;

Map of location
Address
Phone number
Driving directions
Reviews

All of which are expandable or connectable within a one button touch...or voice command. I foresee this as a VERY useful app. 

Professional Painter


----------



## Professional Painter (Mar 15, 2014)

After a week of use, *Cortana* is great! I have found out that you can voice command Cortana to remind you to pick up "x" the next time you are at Home Depot, Lowe's or whatever store you want. I have used it as a reminder to call client "x" at whatever time I needed to get back with them and many times, I will voice command Cortana to remind me to pick materials/tools at the warehouse.

This helps organize and streamline operations immensely. Whenever I discover something throughout the day that I need to do later on (no matter the time or date), I simply tell Cortana what I need to do and when. Very user friendly app and highly recommended for this industry, especially in a fast paced environment.

*MyRadar* is another app that I had forgotten to mention. That is a real time Doppler-type radar that has proven to be rather accurate. Great for determining whether or not you have a window to perform exterior work, unload supplies, pick up sheet rock, lumber or tools that aren't rain friendly.

*ShopSavvy* is the actual name for the app I mentioned earlier for scanning barcodes to shop for other competitor's pricing. Stores sometimes have competitive pricing and will match pricing, plus 10 to 20%. When I find something we could use, I use this to shop and find the best price or sale on a particular item. When I find another shop that offers it for lower, I ask them to meet or beat the other store's pricing.

Sometime last month, I was able to get a $260.00 Dewalt drill for $179 including tax using this app. It took about 10 minutes of my time to get that discount that otherwise I would have been oblivious too. I also used it that same day to knock $70.00 off the price of some additional scaffolding. If I can't get a price match and I see that a product is available online at further (sometimes substantial) savings, I can make an instant decision as to whether we need that product "now" or whether I can wait and gain the savings by ordering online.

Professional Painter


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Jun 11, 2011)

Air Lite Psychrometric Calculator. Type in your wet bulb, dry bulb temps and a rough altitude and it calculates your relative humidity, dew point temp, water grains, ect... it is accurate and it saves me from keeping track of the national weather bureaus psychrometric charts book or a cheat sheet.


----------



## Mhelpdesk1 (Jun 9, 2014)

"You can play Oregon Trail and a bunch of old Mac games online at Virtual Apple II, but it's a bit fiddly for Chrome, probably for security reasons. Thanks for bringing up Oregon Trail, because it led me to my favorite: DARK CASTLE! My old Apple SE still starts up and lasts long enough to start playing before it crashes horribly. Good times, good times.
Anyway...that's not what I came here to say.
I came here to say I work for a company called Mhelpdesk, which is used by a lot of people in trades; it's pretty much an all-in-one solution, and it features an app so you can use it from your desktop computer, laptop, tablet, iPhone or Android phone. It's integrated with Google Maps and Google Calendar, too, and because of the integration with smartphones, you can tell where your team members are whenever they're on the job. They can check in, the customer can even use the app to pay invoices, or use the customer-side web portal.
Anyway, I've talked too much. My favorite non-work app is Untappd, which is a sort of cross between a beer-drinking log and Foursquare.
"


----------

